# Mail : Impossible de déplacer les mails dans un dossier



## khouya (7 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je possède un compte IMAP (Outlook). 

Dans MAIL, j'ai crée un dossier "Archives" dans "Sur mon Mac". A chaque fois que je déplace un mail de la boîte de réception vers le dossier "Archives", le mail revient à sa place... Impossible de déplacer mes mails !

Est-ce qu'une âme charitable peut m'aider ? 

Je précise que je suis sous Mavericks et dans MAIL la case "Stocker les messages supprimés sur le serveur" est bien décochée.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## pascalformac (8 Novembre 2014)

déjà un détail
je déconseille l'utilisation du nom " Archives"
mets plutôt "Mes archives" ou "archives persos" etc
(histoire de ne pas se prendre les pieds avec la fonction Mail...archiver , qui est parfois assez capricieuse d'ailleurs)

ensuite ca dépend aussi de l'objectif final
si c'est pour ranger dans Mail
ou dans Mail ET  le compte en ligne

dans un premier temps essaye  via le menu contextuel avec selection d'un message ( click droit)

dans ce menu tu as 
copier dans
(ce sera alors dans reception ET dossier de ton choix)
ou
déplacer vers
( note que selon les services imap et réglages  ca peut aussi laisser une copie en ligne ou pas)


----------

